# Drunk homebum songs



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 1, 2011)

Alright, so I got the idea to make songs that a homebum would sing, trying to be "creative", or just drunk. So far, this is what I have

In a one arm open jacket. Freezing my fuckin ass off. Will you please buy me some beer? I need beer, I need beer, I need beer before I pass out!

SHINGLE BELLS! SHINGLE BELLS! CAN YOU SPARE, SOME CHANGE? I JUST SHIT MY PANTS! I NEED SOME MONEY FOR MY BOOZE, SO WON'T YOU PLEASE HELP MEEEEEEEEEEE
Anybody got anything else? lol


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 1, 2011)

fail!........watchit....you'll be there one day


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 1, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> fail!........watchit....you'll be there one day


Its supposed to be a fail. DRUNK, keyword, DRUNK


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 2, 2011)

(sung to the tune of jingle bells) : "Yes I smell, I know I smell, but can you spare some change? My clothes are ratted dirty, and are splotched full of wine stains! Hey! Yes I smell, I know I smell, but can you spare some change? I won't use it for laundry cause I need booze for the day. Hey! Dashing thru the streets..... avoiding the police....digging thru the trash....to find something to eat! Ho Ho Ho! Now I need to find.....some cardboard for a sign.....and don't forget to write......God Bless You everytime! Oh.... Yes I smell, I know I smell, but can you spare some change?......"..etc etc
--------
or...(sung to the tune of frosty the snowman): "Old Joe the homebum....who served in Vietnam, food's always smeared...into his beard, while he drinks from a beer can! oh.. Old Joe the homebum.....with his shopping cart all day, he'll tell a joke....to bum a smoke, To the Soup-Kitchen make way!!!"


----------

